

Zed Shaw - How To Backpedal And Boost Like A Pro - diptanu
http://oppugn.us/posts/1272078502.html

======
diptanu
"Dude is a Class-A jerk who's attacked people in the past, and I have yet to
run into too many people who think the guy is that great."

Man you can make me laugh out even at 3AM in the morning!

